# My Cackle Hatchery Surprise box came!



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

:banana: I rolled the dice on Cackle's 58$ special of hatchery choice.










No losses from Missouri to AZ. Grand total is 42 birds. We have positively ID'ed 2 blue slate turkeys, 2 welsh harly ducks (cause I didn't already have 15 of them!) a m/f pair of turkens, a couple polish and maybe a couple guineas in there (that I was hoping for)
The rest are all still a mystery.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

What a wonderful treat to get in the mail! I know that I would be excited.
congratulations.


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

Trying to figure them out would be so fun. You need to give us small group pics so we can play along too. and update every week or so. I think I see Silver Laced Wyandotte, RIR, Brown Leghorn, and a White Crested Black Polish.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

That is awesome! When we've got a space to keep a bunch of poultry, I may have to look into that.


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

how FUN!


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

It's like Christmas in April! Congrats.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Lazaryss and I tallied and ID'ed as best we could. This was our take;

1 Lakenvelder, 
2 white crested black polish, 
4 turkens (3 pullets 1 cockeral!) 
the 2 blue slate poults, 
2 welsh harlequin ducks, 
2 silver duckwing phoenix, 
2 silver laced cochin, 
4 partridge cochins, 
2 german spitzhaubens, 
2 silver spangled hamburg, 
2 mottled houdan, 
1 australorp, 
2 easter eggers, 
2 barred plymouth rock (or dominique, nearly impossible to tell apart), 
4 black sex link pullets, 
2 white leghorns, 
and 6 red layer types-- could be RIR, cherry eggers, comets, etc. can't tell at this age. 


Total dollar value of chicks in the box NOT counting shipping? $118.04. 
We paid $58 including shipping. 
INCREDIBLE MIX. Lots or rares, layers, and lots of girls we could ID just by sex linked colors.

All standard size, don't think we got any bantams by comparing the chick "scale" in the videos on the breed page but time and growth rates will tell. Will do individual photos tomorrow and post.

We also happened to have two chinese goslings from our guard goose pair hatch today.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Uh oh...........

_must......not.....look at cackle hatchery page.............._


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

_



must......not.....look at cackle hatchery page............

Click to expand...

Use the force................_


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I am, its forcing me to look :chicken::drum:


----------



## tabbidawn15 (Feb 22, 2013)

This looks like so much fun! And a learning experience for the breeds you might be new to.
Now I'm going to have to do this next spring


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

The advice on the site is the later in the year you order, the better your variety. My plan was to raise the lot until they were feathered in and could go outside without heat, keep a few favorites and resell the rest. 
If it goes by before it gets too hot, I might order it again with the proceeds and see how it differs in June vs. April.

I like that if I sold them the day after arrival for the hatchery's own retail prices I would double my money. I look forward to seeing how food economy vs. growing them up a little more plays out.


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

More picture please. Very cute


----------



## folkshot (May 5, 2013)

I would LOVE to do this, just don't have the space, darn it!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

folkshot said:


> I would LOVE to do this, just don't have the space, darn it!


I have plenty of space. It's the sky-high feed bill I can't handle.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I just flipped 5 layer chicks for $20. 2 RIRs, a leghorn, and 2 black sexlinks. That pays for the bag of feed I bought to keep them all plus a couple dollars in the pocket. Next I start whittling down the hatchery cost. Wish me luck.


----------

